# Telos or Korua?



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> Long story short, I'm an east coast rider and I'm moving to British Columbia this winter (most likely Red Mountain).
> 
> I'm looking for a new board to tackle powder/uneven terrain/woods.
> 
> ...


I ride the Pencil Plus, which has slightly more taper than the Café Racer 164.It's really nice in powder but not so nice in chopped up snow, great on even pistes with nice snow. Slightly washy in the tail, but the Café Racer 164 ought to fix that a bit. The disclaimer would be that I don't know how the classic line rides. I've only been on the Plus.

Personally I like the Pencil Plus a lot, but it's a bit too aggressive for me when I just cruise the resort with my family. I have my eyes on a Nidecker Area to complement my Pencil next season.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> I ride the Pencil Plus, which has slightly more taper than the Café Racer 164.It's really nice in powder but not so nice in chopped up snow, great on even pistes with nice snow. Slightly washy in the tail, but the Café Racer 164 ought to fix that a bit. The disclaimer would be that I don't know how the classic line rides. I've only been on the Plus.
> 
> Personally I like the Pencil Plus a lot, but it's a bit too aggressive for me when I just cruise the resort with my family. I have my eyes on a Nidecker Area to complement my Pencil next season.


Thanks for the reply.

I've got a friend with the Cafe Race Plus and he was telling me the same thing: really fun on groomers, but slightly too stiff for uneven stuff.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Too stiff for uneven terrain? I always feel that I ride smoother on a stiffer board on crud at speed. Or maybe I’m confusing stiff with damp?


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Scalpelman said:


> Too stiff for uneven terrain? I always feel that I ride smoother on a stiffer board on crud at speed. Or maybe I’m confusing stiff with damp?


I'm talking more about moguls/woods, you just get tossed around with a really stiff board.

...and how stiff are you talking about?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> Too stiff for uneven terrain? I always feel that I ride smoother on a stiffer board on crud at speed. Or maybe I’m confusing stiff with damp?


For me it's more about the mogul-like chopped up resort snow that you get from skiers. A stiff board is harder on the knees for me and I end up just straight-lining through the worst parts because just pushing through it is easier on the knees than trying to turn in it.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> I'm talking more about moguls/woods, you just get tossed around with a really stiff board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and how stiff are you talking about?




Never mind. I had a brain fart. Continue with your discussion.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're 190lbs you don't want the Backslash 58. That thing is designed for someone about 60lbs more than you.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Get the cafe racer classic and then tell me if it’s awesome or not. I want it but nobody has an opinion on it ?


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you're 190lbs you don't want the Backslash 58. That thing is designed for someone about 60lbs more than you.


Where the hell did you came up with that idea?



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Get the cafe racer classic and then tell me if it’s awesome or not. I want it but nobody has an opinion on it ?



:laugh2:

Yeah, If I pull the trigger on the Korua, I'll let you know how it feels.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> Where the hell did you came up with that idea?



Oh I don't know, maybe knowing how it's designed, knowing the designer, talking with the CEO, and understanding the concept of volume shifted snowboards.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh I don't know, maybe knowing how it's designed


Dont be so secretive, enlighten us.



BurtonAvenger said:


> knowing the designer


Any quotes from him saying this board is made for 240+ pounds snowboarder?



BurtonAvenger said:


> talking with the CEO


Any quotes from him saying this board is made for 240+ pounds snowboarder? 



BurtonAvenger said:


> and understanding the concept of volume shifted snowboards.


Once again, dont be so secretive, enlighten us.


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> Dont be so secretive, enlighten us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it is AngrySnowboarder. He knows his shit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> Dont be so secretive, enlighten us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The_Stigs said:


> Well, it is AngrySnowboarder. He knows his shit.


^This right here is all you need to know. 

It's a volume shifted board, hence the whole idea of doing a down sizing. It rides about 10 cm's shorter than what would be your average length and as such the weight range is reflected in that. The only reason the 58 exists is because Rasmus their European Brand Manager wanted that size, well that and I guess there's some collaboration with a European brewery to have 58's made with their logo. Hence why the other 2 sizes are 48 and 53. 

Had the whole 2020 Telos line here for a while. Realistically the DST is probably more of what you're looking for.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^This right here is all you need to know.


_argumentum ad verecundiam_?



BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a volume shifted board, hence the whole idea of doing a down sizing. It rides about 10 cm's shorter than what would be your average length and as such the weight range is reflected in that.


Indeed, but I still found it weird that I cant find any weight ranges... oh well.



BurtonAvenger said:


> The only reason the 58 exists is because Rasmus their European Brand Manager wanted that size


Any idea why?



BurtonAvenger said:


> well that and I guess there's some collaboration with a European brewery to have 58's made with their logo.


Da fuck?



BurtonAvenger said:


> Had the whole 2020 Telos line here for a while. Realistically the DST is probably more of what you're looking for.


Yeah, thanks for the suggestion, looks like a pretty fun board, but I'm pigheaded and I'm definitely looking for something wider.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're the expert here you know everything about snowboards. That's why you're asking for advice. Do what you want, see how it pans out for you.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're the expert here you know everything about snowboards.


No.



BurtonAvenger said:


> That's why you're asking for advice.


Yep, and if you could get down of your high horses, you would notive the question marks on my previous posts, they look like this : ?, they mean that I'm still asking questions, not that I'm pretending that I know everything.



BurtonAvenger said:


> Do what you want, see how it pans out for you.


Have I suggested for a second that I'm not listening to what you are saying?





I'm honnestly trying to understand.

The only thing I have to work with are the spec sheetsand what you said:

Telos Back/Slash Carver 158cm
VS
Korua Cafe Racer 164cm

Effective edge: 

Telos: 121cm
Korua: 123cm

Contact lenght: 

Telos: 107cm
Korua: 109cm

Nose Width: 

Telos: 32,9cm
Korua: 32,8cm

Tail Width: 

Telos: 31,2cm
Korua: 30,5cm

Waist Width: 

Telos: 27,6cm
Korua: 27,8cm

Taper: 

Telos: 17mm
Korua: 23mm

Sidecut Radius: 

Telos: 7.3/9.6m
Korua: Avg. Sidecut Radius: 8.6m

Set back: 

Telos: 25mm
Korua: 20mm

Stance: 

Telos: 510-630mm
Korua: Recommended Stance: 550mm

Flex:

Telos: ?
Korua: 7

Riders weight : 

Telos: 240+ lbs.
Korua: 120/200 lbs.

I wrote to Telos about a month ago and ask what size I should get (giving my weight etc.). 
Somebody name Rasmus O. wrote back to me saying (and I'm paraphrasing here): 

"It depens on what you want, If you want a more surfy feeling take the 153, If you want more effective edge take the 158."

Ok, now, this is an *honnest question* because you know more about the way the Telos is made.

What, specifically, makes you say that this board is for a 240+ lbs. rider?

Thanks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're the expert, can't you tell I've answered your questions? I'm not wasting my time with someone that can't grasp simple answers to simple questions. This is why I fucking hate even attempting to answer questions on this fucking waste of a site.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're the expert, can't you tell I've answered your questions? I'm not wasting my time with someone that can't grasp simple answers to simple questions. This is why I fucking hate even attempting to answer questions on this fucking waste of a site.


I think you spend too much time on the internet and you are confusing pointless bickering with somebody that is trying to understand something.

Let me ask the questions again (don't be afraid to point to the answer that I might have missed.)



BurtonAvenger said:


> The only reason the 58 exists is because Rasmus their European Brand Manager wanted that size


*
1: Any idea why?*

Later I asked:

*2: What, specifically, makes you say that this board is for a 240+ lbs. rider?*

and I might add the following:
*
3: Why is the suggested weight is no where to be seen?*

and a last one:
*
4: What is the suggested weight for the 153?*


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Pretty sure you’re not getting an answer. Can’t we all just get along? Ha. I’m full on fishing mode but this is amusing.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> I think you spend too much time on the internet and you are confusing pointless bickering with somebody that is trying to understand something.
> 
> Let me ask the questions again (don't be afraid to point to the answer that I might have missed.)
> 
> ...



Suggested weight is just that, and mostly a made-up number. Can you ride a much larger or smaller board than the suggested weight? Sure if that's your thing. I'm 200lbs and ride anything between a 151 and a 195.

Will different manufacturers have vastly different suggested weights for very similar size and shape boards? You betcha.

With volume shifted boards the intention is that you're riding them smaller. Can you ride the biggest size with the largest waist? Sure, but you're not experiencing what the board was intended to do. And that could be great, there are plenty of instances where using something in an unintended way is a lot of fun. A Knapton Twin is a board pretty much designed around that concept. 

Could I get a severely downsized Knapton Twin and make it my 30cm waist width 143cm park board? Sure I could. Would that be the best idea for anyone who doesn't already know they want exactly that kind of board? Probably not.

Many of these extreme shapes fall into the "if you have to ask it's probably not for you." Then again, just about any board is fun in the right context.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

No experience with either, but generally speaking, the Telos should be burlier and torsionally stiffer due to the triax glass layup over the Korua's biax. Both are tapered, full-cambered boards, so another volume shift board with any early rise might float more effortlessly if deep, low angle or moist powder and trees is what your target is. Note that Telos' marketing for the 158 is for 'Big Boys and Big Backcountry Mountains (Normally Ride 166cm+)', which sounds like haul ass open bowls rather than trees to me. For the techie... the build materials in the Telos is way higher spec than the Korua, but that doesn't necessarily mean it is better. Would love to read your review of whichever you get.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> Long story short, I'm an east coast rider and I'm moving to British Columbia this winter (most likely Red Mountain).
> 
> I'm looking for a new board to tackle powder/uneven terrain/woods.
> 
> ...


Hi Vincent! An additional option would be the Fullbag Supernaut 154. It will fit what you are looking for, and is designed and built in your home province. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Hi Vincent! An additional option would be the Fullbag Supernaut 154. It will fit what you are looking for, and is designed and built in your home province. If you have any questions, let me know.


I really like the look of that board. Is there a special reference for the astronauts or just because it's cool?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Snowdaddy said:


> I really like the look of that board. Is there a special reference for the astronauts or just because it's cool?


One of my longtime riding buddies is an artist (Boris Firquet) and this is one of his creations. When I first saw it, I immediately thought it would be perfect as a graphic for this board I was working on.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Has anyone ridden both the cafe racer and trench digger? Or for that matter either one?


----------



## r79th (Jun 26, 2019)

I have a Cafe Racer 164.

I'm a heavy dude (250) with big feet and got it for typical east-coast days when I wanna haul ass down icy groomers, carve hard, and not wash out. So far it's done all that really well, the edge hold is great and turning on it feels surgical.

Haven't ever considered riding it in powder so no comment on how it would handle that.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

r79th said:


> I have a Cafe Racer 164.
> 
> I'm a heavy dude (250) with big feet and got it for typical east-coast days when I wanna haul ass down icy groomers, carve hard, and not wash out. So far it's done all that really well, the edge hold is great and turning on it feels surgical.
> 
> Haven't ever considered riding it in powder so no comment on how it would handle that.


Nice to hear from someone who has the 164!

Have you tried any of the other Korua boards?


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you're 190lbs you don't want the Backslash 58. That thing is designed for someone about 60lbs more than you.


Without sucking ballsandcocksnballs, this is the kind of insight that is invaluable to e.g. an Aussie who has to lay down $1200aud [roughly $34usd these days] for a snowboard, sight unseen. [I'm talking about importing, not running down to the local snow shop - there's only one decent shop here in Melbourne (Twelve), the rest are a pack of total cunts].

Where did Vincent Gaggingon go?


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

buller_scott said:


> Where did Vincent Gaggingon go?


I just gave a call to a compatriot.



> Bonjour Vincent,
> 
> (195lbs, 6', size 10)
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Did you go with a custom built board?


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> Did you go with a custom built board?


Yes, I called Jasey-Jay Anderson yesterday, he got his shop right down the road, really nice guy and he knows is shit. 
Can't wait to try this thing.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> Yes, I called Jessey-Jay Anderson yesterday, he got his shop right down the road, really nice guy and he knows is shit.
> Can't wait to try this thing.


How much is that going to cost you?


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> How much is that going to cost you?


A stupid amount of money (1500$ CAD).


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> A stupid amount of money (1500$ CAD).


Sounds reasonable for a custom job... we want pictures when it's done


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

buller_scott said:


> Without sucking ballsandcocksnballs, this is the kind of insight that is invaluable to e.g. an Aussie who has to lay down $1200aud [roughly $34usd these days] for a snowboard, sight unseen. [I'm talking about importing, not running down to the local snow shop - there's only one decent shop here in Melbourne (Twelve), the rest are a pack of total cunts].
> 
> Where did Vincent Gaggingon go?


Hey Scott, 

Twelveboardstore is good, but sometimes the pack of common garden variety cunts have brands (esp when on sale) that Twelve doesn't carry.

I fully agree on the insights of Burton Avenger. I've only had good advice from him and Kevin.

BA/Angry Snowboarder does his absolute best to steer people in the right direction, but some people only want to be told what they want to hear, or they are too fucking stupid to recognize good advice when they read it, or even argue about information validated from the people who make the product.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

MountainMystic said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> Twelveboardstore is good, but sometimes the pack of common garden variety cunts have brands (esp when on sale) that Twelve doesn't carry.
> 
> ...


.........Ok


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

MountainMystic said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> Twelveboardstore is good, but sometimes the pack of common garden variety cunts have brands (esp when on sale) that Twelve doesn't carry.
> 
> ...


Hey man, sorry for the late reply! Totally agree re: the stores here, but being more discerning with how I spend my snow funds now, I'm thinking I won't be getting boards from local shops anymore, just boots and bindings. 

I'm kinda on the "import unique-for-Australia" decks bandwagon now.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> Sounds reasonable for a custom job... we want pictures when it's done


Got the boards today!










He decieded to send me two boards to test, and I get to keep the one I like.
One is Carbon, the other (on the left) is metal.

Can't wait for the snow.


----------

